# On TV - SBS tonight 8:30 pm (China)



## Investor (17 May 2005)

For anyone who might be interested, tonight's report on "The Cutting Edge: Made in China" explores the relationship between US job losses and consumers' desire for bargains, by looking at the way Wal-Mart does business.


----------



## mime (17 May 2005)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## mime (17 May 2005)

Ah just watched it.

So..

Could America's greed be her downfall?


----------



## wayneL (17 May 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> Ah just watched it.
> 
> So..
> 
> Could America's greed be her downfall?




Yup!


----------



## excalibur (18 May 2005)

I won`t be able to see your program tonight but I do have to tell you about a program that I `ve seen a couple of days ago and express my feelings about it.

It was a program transmitted by the italian national TV RAI 1 and talked about the various chinese handcraft and products that were coming out of the country.The  program was very long( about 2 hours). What perplexed me was that every time they showed a different product they presented somebody new that was running some kind of a small factory or production line there ...and this person wasn't chinese. HE WAS A EUROPEAN!
This brought me to a lot of thinking...
1) You see something in television a few days after the americans start complaining  about cheap goods coming out of china that ruine the american franchise and speculate in making sanctions.
2) Italians that publicise small franchising in china at the same time boasting about the top quality and low cost products.
3) A US dollar that all of a sudden starts getting stronger although the chinese Yuan hasn' t moved yet and my opinion won`t ever, even if there is speculation to do so.

My question is:
What the hell is going on?

Why do I have the feeling that we are at the brink of a crash?

I would like to hear about your program in SBS and about eventual comments.
Cheers


----------



## doctorj (18 May 2005)

I don't suppose anyone captured it and is willing to encode it for me?


----------



## Warren Buffet II (18 May 2005)

excalibur said:
			
		

> I would like to hear about your program in SBS and about eventual comments.
> Cheers




Excalibur,

This TV program is called FrontLine, check their website on http://www.pbs.org/. They post their programs there and you can even watch them. 

Regards,

WBII


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 May 2005)

Warren Buffet II said:
			
		

> Excalibur,
> 
> This TV program is called FrontLine, check their website on http://www.pbs.org/. They post their programs there and you can even watch them.
> 
> ...




Is it The cutting edge or Frontline?   SBS has Dateline not Frontline! Pbs is not SBS.


----------



## bvbfan (18 May 2005)

Its a repeat of a PBS program
The ones I've seen are usually from PBS but occasionally there are ones from France, Germany UK


----------

